# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  We Got Hit

## Voosh

Last week was a record breaker. Michigan is usually pretty calm - no earthquakes, few tornados, moderate snow - nice. 

Then that pesky microburst hit one little spot. A spot we call one of our safe places to stay. 80-100 MPH horizontal winds (not a tornado.) The devastaion only hit the Sleeping Bear Dunes and Glen Arbor. Flattened everything. Our friends' home was kinda spared - lost 40 trees, nothing hit the house except for the 3 trees leaning over that a crew removed with gear you normally don't see outside of lumberjack territory. Cleanup is going to take some time. Four days after the "blast" many roads were still closed and all power was out. Today _mos_t roads are clear but power is spotty since the "temp fixes" are being replaced with "real" fixes. Friends have not posted pics. But, since they were here for an SBH crew birthday yesterday, I saw the pics and videos. Awesome destruction! 

From the local paper:

----------


## julianne

Terrible. Glad you are safe!

----------


## amyb

Stay safe. And think FIRE WOOD readily available.

----------


## stbartshopper

Voosh,
Our summer home is on Lake Charlevoix. We were in Traverse City dropping family members off at the airport that day. One the way back to Charlevoix we experienced the storm- whew baby! It was a mean one. Fortunately it spared our town and lake. Our neighbor flew his plane out early to avoid the storm and told us the storm went up to 57 thousand feet.

----------

